# 12” Hendey lathe parts



## dlane (Sep 30, 2019)

Hendey lathe
					

I have a 12 inch Hendey lathe fore sale, Parting out, it has the taper attachment.i have some of the history on this lathe and it was sent back to the factory before they went out of business and was



					chico.craigslist.org
				



Has taper , rebuilt by manufacturer ,


----------

